# How much does borax weigh?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I found a recipe to kill Creeping Charlie but it says 10 oz / 2 1/2 gallons of water.

How many cups is 10 oz of borax?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The box you have should have the weight listed on it. I would pour the contents of the box into a large measuring bowl to determine its volume. From that, you can work out a ratio to determine what volume is equal to 10 oz,


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

From the 20-Mule Team Borax MSDS: 48 lbs/cubic ft

1 cu ft = 119.7 cups
1 pound = 16 oz

Consequently, 1 cup = 6.42 oz and 10 oz = 1.56 cups


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> How many cups is *10 oz* of borax?


A cup is 8 OZ. 
It's a measure of volume, not weight.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't see that in the recipe. It just gave the 10 oz.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It works out very close to view it as weight or volume, and it's probably not all that critical.
It's just easier to do 1.25-1.5 cups than it is to weigh it unless you have the proper scales:



> One level cup of 20 Mule Team borax weighs: * 7.2 ounces * .204 kg * 204 grams.


http://www.answers.com/Q/How_much_does_1_cup_of_borax_weigh


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have used that as well......and it really doesn't need to that exact....It not a cake.
Don't use it any more as results were disappointing (maybe my mix was off?)

Just use Weed and Feed these days (WHAT????)...LOL
I save tg\he Borax for drying turkey tails and wings.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also tried that creeping charlie Borax mix recipoe and I also had dissappoint results. I have had better results dragging a blue tarp over the area and stakeing it down for several weeks, then weed and feed and mow 3.5 to 4 inches to smother charle out.


 Al


----------



## Lowe.Buuck (Jul 1, 2017)

I fought with Creeping Charlie for years. Friend of a friend used to work for a lawn care service.

He stated that there is nothing available without a herbicide license that will kill Creeping Charlie if you apply them according to the label. (That is if you want to keep the turf grass)

He told me the procedure to kill Creeping Charlie is:

1. Choose your favorite 2,4-D herbicide at your hardware store. 
2. Read the label.
3. Apply to Creeping Charlie mixed at DOUBLE Strength.
4. Wait a week.
5. Repeat steps 3 & 4 three more times. 

This is a total of 4 applications, waiting one week between each application, mixed at double strength each time.

Make sure you read how long before your chosen product is rain safe. If you get rained on before your application has set, wait a week before you apply again.

By waiting a week between applications the grass has time to rebound and not die out. I'm in Minnesota so I can not tell you how this affects southern grasses.

The first 2 applications will start killing the Creeping Charlie. You will see it start curling up at the end of the third week and the 4th application will finish it off.

I had an areas in the yard that were almost all Creeping Charlie. I used a hose end sprayer on those areas. The neighbor asked what I was using, since there was a distinct line where I stopped spraying and his property started.

Now I use a pump sprayer to spot spray any new starts. It still takes 4 applications. 

I use the less expensive 2,4-D from the Fleet and Farm store. It is located with the pasture herbicides, not the expensive stuff from the garden center.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to give it a try and if it doesn't work I'll consider putting some black pond liner over it. That kills almost everything.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That black pond liner will work for sure. and the good grass will come back most times as it just goes dormant

 Al


----------

